# Dewalt Max Xr with 8 in auger



## Troutking1 (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi fellow Michigan Ice anglers!

I was just gifted a Dewalt Max XR hammer drill and was wondering if you all think that it would be powerful enough to drill with a Mora 8 inch auger. I’d be fishing anywhere from 12-20 in of ice likely. Someone is also considering purchasing me two off brand Dewalt batteries, 5 amp/hrs. I know the off brand are questionable, but how many holes do you realistically think I could get with a 5 amp/hr battery and an 8 inch auger? I know Dewalt measures their output in MWO/UWO but I converted it to In/lb of torque and the Max Xr should come to around 808 in/lb. I tried looking for reviews but couldn’t find any of this exact setup. Your opinions are welcome, thanks all!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I bet you can get 25-30 holes through a foot. Roughly 300" of ice.

Not sure how the torque can be converted with any kind of accuracy but I can tell you the DCD996 has plenty of torque. More than enough for the Mora.


----------



## Troutking1 (Oct 29, 2016)

Thank you very much. That’s good to know. Now I just have to hope that the cheap batteries will keep a charge in the cold weather. I’ll make sure to keep them in my pockets.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Well the batteries are the most important part, IMO. How much cheaper are they?

Oh, I know it's a different auger but theres a guy on YouTube that compares the dewalt to a couple other drills, using the Kdrill. That is where I got my estimate of holes drilled.


----------



## Troutking1 (Oct 29, 2016)

55 dollars for a charger and 1 5 amp/hr battery vs 150 dollars for two name brand Dewalt batteries with no charger. I’ve done a little research and the quality seems pretty variable. Seems like the batteries are either good or bad and have about 80% of the life time that the name brand does.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ic. I was able to get a dewalt 5 ah battery, charger and bag for $60 around thanksgiving.


----------



## FivesFull (Jan 29, 2017)

Dont cheap out on the battery. The battery is key the 1.5 amp hour batteries aren't worth a crap when drilling through more than a few inches of ice. I wouldn't even waste money on them I recommend at least 5 amp hour batteries


----------



## sherman51 (Oct 28, 2018)

i've bought a couple of china dewalt batteries. they are junk, don't waste your money. you can get 2 of the 5 amp batteries for 110.00 with free shipping from ebay. a charger will set you back another 25.00 with free shipping.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

I have the 20v Dewalt drill, with a 6" k drill and a 1.5 ah battery, I could only drill 6 holes through 12" of ice. I just ordered 2 of the knock off 6 ah batteries off of Amazon for $60. They have pretty good reviews, although there are some bad reviews as well, most were good. I have a buddy that is going on 2 years with the knock off's and has been really happy with them.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Matt V said:


> I have the 20v Dewalt drill, with a 6" k drill and a 1.5 ah battery, I could only drill 6 holes through 12" of ice. I just ordered 2 of the knock off 6 ah batteries off of Amazon for $60. They have pretty good reviews, although there are some bad reviews as well, most were good. I have a buddy that is going on 2 years with the knock off's and has been really happy with them.


Dont know if its linear or not but I'd think you are not getting as many holes as you could for some reason. Theres a video of a guy with the ~8" kdrill and I think 5 ah battery on the dewalt through a good foot of ice and I think he gets 25+ holes on a battery.

5ah/1.5ah*6holes would be 20 holes.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

I have a rigid octane 1200lbs with 9 amp
Buy both together get 47% off Home Depot. Register it for lifetime warranty drill and battery.
With app battery has built in gps if anyone steals it


----------



## fishjunkie22 (Feb 15, 2009)

I have the Dewalt 20v max hammer. Only run 5 inch. 6 ah batteries last a long time. Can probably drill 60 holes or more through 10 inches on one battery. I’m constantly moving around and 2 6 ah batteries usually last all day but have 2 extra 5 ah just in case. Also have a extra charger I’d giveaway if someone needs


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

I have dewalt dcd996 and two xr5ah batteries with a 6" lazer and it's been good for me. Think I'm going to make auger all 1 peice for next season. Always have sharp blades and 2 back ups. By last ice everything sold out.


----------



## Troutking1 (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi all. Thanks for the good discussion. Just an update for you: I ended up getting the Dewalt Max instead of the Max XR. It’s less power and I was worried but it turned out just fine. The cheap Chinese batteries I got were 6 amp/hours and I got a little over 15 holes with the 8 inch Mora in 20+ inches of ice on Mio pond, never completely draining the battery. Still had 1/3 power left when I left the lake and I imagine I could have probably gotten 20+ holes. Was very pleased that the cheaper brushless Dewalt Max hammer drill worked with the 8 inch auger. Drill never even got warm. Just seems a matter of clearing out the ice shavings as you go, using sharp blades, and using a high enough capacity battery. Good luck to you all out there!


----------



## Raptorman700 (Jan 6, 2018)

I run a Dewalt hammer with a 8 inch k drill. It does fine. Gets about 16-20 holes in 18inch ice with 5amphr battery. I carry 2 5ah with me always keep the battery in the shanty heat they will last longer


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

Matt V said:


> I have the 20v Dewalt drill, with a 6" k drill and a 1.5 ah battery, I could only drill 6 holes through 12" of ice. I just ordered 2 of the knock off 6 ah batteries off of Amazon for $60. They have pretty good reviews, although there are some bad reviews as well, most were good. I have a buddy that is going on 2 years with the knock off's and has been really happy with them.


I tried out the new batteries this weekend. I am not sure how many holes I drilled, somewhere between 30 and 40 through 12 + inches of ice, before the first battery died. I am much happier with the new batteries, now we will just have to see ho long they hold up.


----------



## litg8r (Feb 7, 2007)

Raptorman700 said:


> I run a Dewalt hammer with a 8 inch k drill. It does fine. Gets about 16-20 holes in 18inch ice with 5amphr battery. I carry 2 5ah with me always keep the battery in the shanty heat they will last longer


I have the same set up and it works great.


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

is a 1.5 amp battery as powerful as a 9 amp battery when they are both fully charged?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

MPOW said:


> is a 1.5 amp battery as powerful as a 9 amp battery when they are both fully charged?


There is no difference in the output when fully charged. The larger ah just maintains the output longer.


----------

